# Ice's Journal.



## IceDragon (Mar 17, 2008)

Taken straight out of my journal at extremebodybuilding.net, so for those of you who haven't seen me before, I've dropped off the heavy weights and low reps and I've gone onto lighter weights and high reps just for a change.

Current stats stand at 95 pounds bench, 110 pounds squat (atg) and 160.5 pounds deadlift (above my current bodyweight of 156). Not bad considering in September last year, I struggled to bench, squat and deadlift the 45 pound bar. 

I'm 5' 8" and about 156 pounds. Probably about 19% bf or thereabouts. I've come a long way too, since in mid 2004 I was 236 pounds and 39.4% bf. 

Anyways, here's todays:

Had a friend meet me at the gym today. Sheâ??????s got polycystic ovaries and wants to lose some weight, so I introduced her to my way of working out. I donâ??????t think sheâ??????ll be talking to me tomorrow. 

12 minutes bike, HR 140-150.

Military press superset with lat raises 3?????12@5.5 (each db)

One-arm db row 3?????12@5.5

Dips 3?????12@45

ATG squats 3?????12@45

Cable crunch 3?????12@35

Hanging leg raises 4?????10

13 minutes bike, HR 160-180

Various yoga poses to finish (I think Iâ??????m starting to get the benefits too. My back doesnâ??????t ache as much as it used to, and my hams seem to be a little more flexible than before, so itâ??????s getting there).

Dietâ??????s good. Havenâ??????t finished up for the day yet but itâ??????s all planned out. 1004 cals: 36% carbs, 52% protein, 12% fat.

Another good day.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Ice... . fb workout looks awesome!  Nice job on the weight loss!! 

1004 calories..   good gravy I'd be starving..


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Ice... . fb workout looks awesome!  Nice job on the weight loss!!
> 
> 1004 calories..   good gravy I'd be starving..


Surprisingly enough, I actually eat plenty of food for me. You wouldn't believe the amount of fruit and veg I go through in a week. 

I'm also not hungry either, which is even better. If I was starving, I wouldn't be able to stick to it.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Ice!

I was wondering how long it would take you to start a journal here!

Nice one lass - i had no idea you had made such progress from 2004 though! Bloody hell, that's amazing!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Heya, Ice!  Welcome to the IM journals - nice to have ya  

I myself, until about a month ago, was doing the low weight high reps.  Now I'm on a bulk so I'm doing heavier weights and low reps, trying to add some muscle to my diminutive frame.

Looking forward to hearing about your progress!



katt said:


> Hi Ice... . fb workout looks awesome!  Nice job on the weight loss!!
> 
> 1004 calories..   good gravy I'd be starving..



Yeah...today i was at 1000 cals after just breakfast, PWO meal, and 2nd meal.  I still haven't had lunch yet!!  I would die.  seriously.

But your protein macros are looking good.  But are you sure you're getting enough fat, Ice?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Ice!! Glad to see ya here!!  I think your workout looks great, but I think you need more eats!!!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm cutting, guys. I've got about ten pounds or so that will not budge so I'm forcibly showing it the door, hence the very low-fat and low cals thing. It'll only be for a few weeks, though. Can't stomach it much past that. 

Usually I'm on around 1400-1600 non-weight days and 1600-1800 weight days.


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome aboard ICE. and you tell them not to worry, i will eat extra for you.

congrats on the hard work and pay off.keep it up.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> welcome aboard ICE. and you tell them not to worry, i will eat extra for you.



correction...

WE will eat extra for you


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> correction...
> 
> WE will eat extra for you



haha - im eating extra for EVERYONE 

*realises she still has a fat gut and promptly stops laughing*


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Sam, you don't have a fat gut. Trust me on that. 

And guys, eat all you like for me. That includes all the cheat food under the sun...


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Another intense workout. 

10 minutes cycling, HR 150-160.

Bench press 2x5@65, 3x12@45 (surprisingly tough)

Pulldown 3x12@42

Hanging leg raise 4x10

15 minutes cross-trainer, HR 170-190

8 minutes treadmill, 8 incline, 3.7mph.

Various yoga poses to finish.

Upped cals today, felt a little weak. So 1267: 28% carbs, 58% protein, 14% fat.

Should be posting update pics very soon. I appear to be shrinking again - I don't seem to be seeing any difference except I'm getting smaller...


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice wo Ice.. so on your uber-low cal intake, do you ever up the carbs for a day??


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice wo Ice.. so on your uber-low cal intake, do you ever up the carbs for a day??


I eat a shitload of wholegrain/wholemeal cereals and fruit/veg but none of them seem to add up to that many calories, but they're clean which is vitally important to me, at any rate.

One other thing is that I tend towards hypoglycaemia so can't eat too many carbs or I get sluggish and lethargic. I just have to strike that balance, and lower carbs seems to work for me for some reason (trust me, it's taken about three years of experimentation to find that out lol).


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone else work their heart as a muscle instead of doing cardio for the calorie-burning?

One other thing I've noticed recently since I've changed my cardio methods - roughly four weeks ago, my resting heart rate was 67bpm. I've just tested it again, and it's down to 58bpm.

Whatever I'm doing is working.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

oooh, hanging leg raises!!   those are death on me but they hit the lower abs oh-so-good.

i'm with katt on the carbs.  maybe that's why you were tired today?
and you upped them UP TO 1267?!  
you poor thing... i'm going to go eat some PB toast and FF cottage cheese for you right now.


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Does anyone else work their heart as a muscle instead of doing cardio for the calorie-burning?
> 
> One other thing I've noticed recently since I've changed my cardio methods - roughly four weeks ago, my resting heart rate was 67bpm. I've just tested it again, and it's down to 58bpm.
> 
> Whatever I'm doing is working.




Wow gj with that lowered heart rate!!   That last 10 lbs will be gone in no time....


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Does anyone else work their heart as a muscle instead of doing cardio for the calorie-burning?
> 
> One other thing I've noticed recently since I've changed my cardio methods - roughly four weeks ago, my resting heart rate was 67bpm. I've just tested it again, and it's down to 58bpm.
> 
> Whatever I'm doing is working.



Yes - i used to anyway. Although calroie burning is a great side effect! Thats a fantastic drop in your RHR - well done. That's proof like no other that what you're doing is benefiting your health 

Going on what Katt said though, do you ever raise the cals to 1800-2000 for one day? Keeping it clean of course? But you might find that upping the cals for a day will have more than one benefit. It might help you recover faster, it'll keep your metabolism burning at a higher pace instead of letting your body get used to the low cals where your metabolism might drop off as a result, plus the couple of days following a high calorie day you'll be burning more fat thatn usual since your body thinks more food is on the way. 

Its just a thought, i mean if you reach a plateu i would fiddle with the calorie intake.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

great idea Sam


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm actually seriously pondering that Sam. Leave it with me, I'll up my cals over the next few days and see how it feels.

I did it before, but jumped from a low 1400s to a high 1800s within a day, which was far too much. Hopefully I can hit around 1600s or so and find it works.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> I'm actually seriously pondering that Sam. Leave it with me, I'll up my cals over the next few days and see how it feels.



just in time for easter dinner


----------



## goob (Mar 21, 2008)

'Ice Dragon'.......someone got a crystal meth addiction??

Either way, training looks good in here, you obviously have good conditioning.  Good stuff.


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 22, 2008)

goob said:


> 'Ice Dragon'.......someone got a crystal meth addiction??
> 
> Either way, training looks good in here, you obviously have good conditioning.  Good stuff.


Nope, more like a D&D addiction when I was younger.


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 22, 2008)

Must be something about me, ya know...

Last week pulled an oblique for no apparent reason, and today I slipped down the stairs and have a bruise that's spread from the top of one hip across to the other.

I must be bloody cursed.


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

Another great workout today. Diet went well too: 1452 cals, 24% carbs/61% protein/15% fat.

Tried something a little different with my reps and sets. When I first started ages ago, I read the BFL book, and I thought I'd try the workout regime for a while because it really did feel comfortable for me so I'm willing to try it.

(1 min RP between sets)

10 minutes bike, HR 130-145.

DB bench press  1x12@5, 1x10@7.5, 1x8@10, 1x6@12.5 followed immediately with
Flyes 2x12@60

Chin-ups 1x12@60, 1x10@55, 1x8@50*, 1x6@45* followed immediately by
Bicep curls 2x12@5

Tricep pressdown 1x12@11.5, 1x10@13.5, 1x8@15, 1x6@17.5 followed immediately by
Dips 2x12@60

5 minutes bike, HR 170-185

15 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180. 

_* doesn't include the partial and almost-but-not-quite-there reps that it took me to GET those final full ones. If it wasn't a full rep, it wasn't counted._

On top of that, it's the Easter hols for the next few weeks so have to make my workouts REALLY count since I'm down from four to five sessions a week to three maximum.

Felt real good though, and didn't hurt my back at all which is a bonus.


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 26, 2008)

For my own future reference and for those who didn't already know...

My before and current pics.

*Before, end-2004, already lost about 35 pounds, still about 200 pounds at 37-38% bf.*







*Current (almost three months ago), 156 pounds, roughly 19% bf.*









It'll get there, I think I'm about ten, fifteen pounds off it. My goal is 18% bf too, so I'm definitely close.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> For my own future reference and for those who didn't already know...
> 
> My before and current pics.
> 
> ...



wow, that's an amazing transformation, ice.  nice work!



IceDragon said:


> _* doesn't include the partial and almost-but-not-quite-there reps that it took me to GET those final full ones. If it wasn't a full rep, it wasn't counted._



wow, you're a slave-driver!  talk about being hard on yourself


----------



## IceDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

nadirmg, I'm ALWAYS hard on myself. No-one else is going to get me where I need to be.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> nadirmg, I'm ALWAYS hard on myself. No-one else is going to get me where I need to be.



*Exactly* my theory     Good job!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Great progress already, Ice.  Well done!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> I'm ALWAYS hard on myself. No-one else is going to get me where I need to be.





katt said:


> *Exactly* my theory     Good job!



Sorry, i read these two posts and instantly this song popped into my head ...

'Sisters are doing it for themselves ....'

Fab! No lack of motivation in here


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, see, I get a TOTALLY different mental pic when I hear that song.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome progress....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## IceDragon (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Still got a way to go, but I'm on the right track.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 2, 2008)

Holy shit, another great day and even managed to get my diet up to scratch! 

Managed to get in the gym, felt real good...

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-170.

10 minutes bike, HR 160-185.

ATG squat: 1x12@45, 1x10@56, 1x8@67, 1x6@78
DB deads: 2x12@22.

Bench: 1x12@12, 1x10@14, 1x8@22, 1x6@28.
Lat raises: 2x12@12.

Chin-ups: 1x12@60, 1x10@55, 1x8@50, 1x6@45.
Dips: 2x12@50.

Followed by some core exercises and yoga poses. Surprisingly tough workout and ran short on time so didn't go for cardio at the end (should have, but didn't).

I'm also going to be including what I'm actually eating - just because the stats are there doesn't mean I'm actually EATING what I should be... 

Feel free to critique away with the diet, I'm trying to add a little variety here.

Meal 1: 1/2 pink grapefruit, 45g Alpen High Fruit (nothing but oats and dried fruit, and I love the stuff), whey protein.

Meal 2: 3 rings pineapple, 150g ff natural yogurt (pre-workout).*

Meal 3: Whey protein, orange (post-workout).*

Meal 4: Natty PB and cucmber sandwich (1 tbsp natural PB, 2 thick slices cucumber, 1 slice wholemeal seeded bread, no butter).

Meal 5: 2 chicken breasts (about 2-3oz each), cup romaine lettuce, 1 tomato, 1/2 red pepper and shitloads of freshly grounded black pepper.

Meal 6: 20g Alpen HF, whey protein.

*_Will add something else in here, maybe handful almonds pre-workout and apple or other piece of fruit post-workout._

Total cals: 1556.

165g carbs (38%), 195g protein (51%), 18g fat (11%).


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

Holy shit!  160 - 185???? Whats your 85% range??  That seems super high to me..

The diet.. well, I can't really comment too much,, because I'm not a fruit person,, I'm a vege & protein person.   But, I would think after your workout you should be taking in more calories then,,,Me, I would actually switch meals 3 & 5 around.. I tend to eat more right after I workout when my metabolism is higher.. 

The meal 6 is right on imo though,, I did my best muscle building when I had 40 grms of protein (shake) right before I went to bed..

But..... if you really want to lose it,, you *have to be diligent *with your diet... I never knew how much that mattered until I stuck with it and found out for myself....  I always said... "oh, just this little bit wont hurt" , but it does!

Good job !!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice workout, and a good job on the eating too..

Yeah, the HR seems high..?  I will "peak" mine to 170 ish, but keep it (or try to) below 150 for the majority of the time.

I have read (remember I am a newbie) that the rate is dependent on the person...  Are you able to talk while at that level?


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Holy shit!  160 - 185???? Whats your 85% range??  That seems super high to me..


I've maxed out at 196 before and felt really nauseous, so I try to keep at what feels like 85-90% range.


countryboy said:


> Nice workout, and a good job on the eating too..
> 
> Yeah, the HR seems high..?  I will "peak" mine to 170 ish, but keep it (or try to) below 150 for the majority of the time.
> 
> I have read (remember I am a newbie) that the rate is dependent on the person...  Are you able to talk while at that level?


I usually try to maintain it above 150. I'm not after the calorie burn, I want to train my heart like I do the more visual muscles I have.

Four weeks ago, my resting heart rate was 67 bpm and now it's 58 bpm, so my heart is becoming much more efficient already - and that's never a bad thing. 

And yeah, I can still talk at that level.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 4, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Cool!


Almost killed me the first few times I did it though...


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Spent my day freezing my butt off riding round in an ambulance while covering the Bungay "Black Dog" marathon with the SJA (St John Ambulance).

Diet went really well, plenty of lean chicken breast, brown rice, veggies and the odd ham sandwich in wholemeal seeded bread - plus an added bonus is that the guys on the ambulance with me didn't comment on me eating regularly at all. Mind you, Christian's brother is in the army and is an absolute fitness fanatic so it's not surprising. 

Had a couple of people suffering from cold at the end of the race, but considering they were in shorts and t-shirts and it was snowing hard, that's not all that surprising.

What IS surprising is how knackered I am. Tough job staying warm while standing still in an almost blizzard and cheering on runners.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> What IS surprising is how knackered I am. Tough job staying warm while standing still in an almost blizzard and cheering on runners.



shoot yea.  i'd be like 'screw this, i'm running too!'

oh wait... ..that's right.. ... i hate running..


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> shoot yea.  i'd be like 'screw this, i'm running too!'
> 
> oh wait... ..that's right.. ... i hate running..


LOL Running's not that bad. 

Just a couple of updates, really...

My resting heart rate started at 67 bpm, it's now 58 bpm (although I haven't checked it in the last couple weeks or so).

My recovery rate has gone from 1-2 minutes for my heart rate to drop from high-180s to 150s to less than 30 seconds.

And my peaked out heart rate has altered from 196 (where I actually felt really nauseous and sick) to 211 (today's - and not only did I only feel a little out of breath and otherwise fine, I even managed to maintain it over 200 for almost four minutes!)

It's getting there...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 9, 2008)

no, ice.  you're wrong.  running IS that bad.  
sports induced asthma is not fun.  

hey, cool, down to 30 seconds for your heart rate to go down, eh?  noice!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> no, ice.  you're wrong.  running IS that bad.
> sports induced asthma is not fun.
> 
> hey, cool, down to 30 seconds for your heart rate to go down, eh?  noice!


Asthma? Shiiiiiiiiit...

Is there any way round it, or is it steady state only for you? That sucks, mate.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 9, 2008)

Today went well, diet clean again.

10 minutes treadmill, varied from 6.5 incline to 8.5 about 3.7mph, HR 140-150.

Bench 1x12@45, 1x10@50.5, 1x8@56, 1x6@61.5
Pressdowns 2x12@26.

Chin-ups 1x12@60, 1x10@55, 1x8@50, 1x6@45
Dips 2x12@45.

Incline bench 1x12@5, 1x10@7.5, 1x8@10, 1x6@12.5
Curls 2x12@5 (all these would have been heavier but muscles were shattered by this point)

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 170-211 (managed to maintain over 200 for almost four minutes - and I felt absolutely fine, if a little out of breath).

Need to up weights on bench, and probably don't need incline so will replace with more shoulder work next time. 

Diet 1240 cals. 26% carbs, 57% protein, 17% fat.

Meal 1: Whey protein, 40g Alpen HF.
Meal 2: 1/2 pink grapefruit, whey protein (post-workout)
Meal 3: 3 rings pineapple, 150g ff natural yogurt.
Meal 4: Lean ham and romaine lettuce in seeded wholemeal roll (small).
Meal 5: As meal 3 (ate on the run), apple.
Meal 6: Whey protein, 20g Alpen HF.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 9, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Asthma? Shiiiiiiiiit...
> 
> Is there any way round it, or is it steady state only for you? That sucks, mate.



it's really not too bad.  i have a light case.  it only hits me in cold weather.  not fun.

diet is looking very clean.  gj, icey!
i likes me some grapefruit too.  it's quality


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> no, ice.  you're wrong.  running IS that bad.
> sports induced asthma is not fun.



hey, i have exercise induced asthma too! We can start a club called 'Asthma Sufferers Against Running' or something 

Funny, mine is always worse in the heat and humidity, and when sprinting. Long steady state sessions were never really a problem for me - lucky me huh!

I did find though, as soon as i cleaned up my diet, my asthma almost completely disappeared. I mean, if i just suddenly broke into a sprint i would be doubled over wheezing within half a minute, but on the whole there's been a positive change


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> ...
> And my peaked out heart rate has altered from 196 (where I actually felt really nauseous and sick) to 211 (today's - and not only did I only feel a little out of breath and otherwise fine, I even managed to maintain it over 200 for almost four minutes!)
> 
> It's getting there...



DAMN!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 10, 2008)

Good day today... 

20 minutes bike, HR 135-155.

Squats 1x12@56, 1x10@67, 1x8@78, 1x6@89 (left the 2x12 and did deads instead)

Deadlifts 1x5@130, 1x5@160, 1@186 PR

15 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180.

Diet pretty much the same, slightly lower in carbs and fat.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 10, 2008)

countryboy said:


> DAMN!


Everyone says that...


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn Girl.. only 1240 calories and lower than shit carbs & fat.. do you do that every day???    

How much do you have to go before you get to your goal?? I can't remember.. my mind is going.. lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing....are you are doing the same low carb thing that Sammie is doing??  It would kill me....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

damn i got hungry just reading the last couple of posts....

are you sure you're not eating at too high a deficit?  lol, but then again i still can't deadlift 186 lbs yet so i'll keep my mouth shut now


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Damn Girl.. only 1240 calories and lower than shit carbs & fat.. do you do that every day???
> 
> How much do you have to go before you get to your goal?? I can't remember.. my mind is going.. lol


I think another 10-15 pounds will do me, I've never been this lean but I'm still not quite there yet. I guess I'll know I am when I get there. 


b_reed23 said:


> I was wondering the same thing....are you are doing the same low carb thing that Sammie is doing??  It would kill me....


Low carbs? Nah, I'm not doing that, I'm just eating plenty of fruit and veg - I'm after nutrient-dense foods rather than calorifically-dense ones.


nadirmg said:


> damn i got hungry just reading the last couple of posts....
> 
> are you sure you're not eating at too high a deficit?  lol, but then again i still can't deadlift 186 lbs yet so i'll keep my mouth shut now


LOL I'm still a living experiment to be honest. I know it doesn't seem like a lot of food, but for me right now it's plenty. I'll start upping it by 100 cals or so once my workout regime is in place and I keep the consistancy up.

It'll get there, slow but sure.

(and just between you and me, I don't think you're a loser, mate. September last year, I could hardly deadlift 45 pounds. You'll get there, it just takes time).


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

Technical day off today.

I say "technically" because I did some digging, some gardening and then used a fifteen pound sledgehammer to break up a couch.

And my legs and arms/back still hurt from the weights I did a couple days ago...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

IceDragon said:


> Technical day off today.
> 
> I say "technically" because I did some digging, some gardening and then used a fifteen pound sledgehammer to break up a couch.
> 
> And my legs and arms/back still hurt from the weights I did a couple days ago...



Sledgehammer to the couch sounds like fun...  

Same here on the "technical day off"..  Long walk w/ dog..  clean garage, play baseball w/ grand-daughter..

Life!  Enjoy it..


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 14, 2008)

Aiming to keep to around 1000 clean cals today, so will update on that later.

10 minutes bike, HR 135-155.

Hanging leg raises 4x10.

Weighted crunches 3x20@11.

Good mornings 3x20@11.

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180.

Intense workout, felt quite tired and lethargic due to no carbs before it (done on purpose, I need to stop eating the same amounts on non-weight and weight days because it's not helping my fat loss at all). I'll try it that way for a couple of weeks, see if it works.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 15, 2008)

No workout today due to a doctors appointment. That worked out quite well, since I got informed I was "disgustingly healthy". 

I told them exactly what I was eating, the amount of working out I was doing. My heart rate is now 56bpm and my blood pressure is down from 110/80 a couple months back to 110/68 so I'm assuming that's good?

I also weigh 75kg exactly, which includes heavy boots and clothing, but it's getting there.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 16, 2008)

Did okay at the gym today but timed my meals wrong, so I'd only had one before I hit the gym (resulting in me feeling very tired and lethargic - not good).

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 140-165.

Bench 1x12@50.5, 1x10@56, 1x8@61.5, 1x6@67
Pressdown 2x12@25.

Chin-ups 1x12@60, 1x10@55, 1x8@50, 1x6@45
Dips 2x12@45.

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180.

10 minutes treadmill, HR 135-165.

Diet 1421 cals (double-checked I'd included everything). 38% carbs, 52% protein, 10% fat.

Went well, even managed to get in some home-made chilli (extra lean mince, tomatoes, peppers, carrots, onions, red kidney beans, delicious!). 

Done something to my knee on the treadmill so it's touch and go on whether I do legs tomorrow. Feels like the right knee is bruised on the inside lower part of it but I haven't banged it or anything, just did some light jogging on the treadmill when it started acting up.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 24, 2008)

Trouble is, I got a report like that and then just slammed into a wall training-wise.

I think I just burnt out, so I've just taken the entire week off - no training at all, still ate about 75-80% clean but relaxed it a lot considering what I was on.

Basically, I was thinking about food all the time, and when I wasn't thinking about food, I was planning my next workout. Even during my sleep! How sad is that??? I started dreaming about my next workout for f*cks sake! 

So...week off, and I think I needed it because I'm now champing at the bit and I'm desperate to get my arse back in the gym. I'm also writing out a new WORKABLE training regime and upping my cals by about 500 a day because I think I need to (and yeah, I know you guys have been telling me that for ages now, but I have a very thick head).


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am so glad you decided to take a week off, and you def. need the extra calories girl!! I just hate that you had to learn the hard way!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I am so glad you decided to take a week off, and you def. need the extra calories girl!! I just hate that you had to learn the hard way!!!


I know this will sound remarkably sexist, and I don't mean it to be, but I was trying to cut like a bloke would, and since I'm obviously not a bloke, I just hit burn-out. 

I'll do better, though...start Monday on the new workout regime and diet, so it's all good.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool!

Time away helps...  Take a breather and come back with a vengeance.

I hear ya on the cals...  I am upping mine as well, or at least trying to!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 25, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Cool!
> 
> Time away helps...  Take a breather and come back with a vengeance.
> 
> I hear ya on the cals...  I am upping mine as well, or at least trying to!


I'll start at about 1500 or so and work up from there, although I'm actually seriously considering about *starting* at 2000 and dropping or upping it every couple of weeks by 200 until I hit an optimum performance level (meaning I'm still full of energy at the end of a workout instead of being shattered halfway in).

Kind of the reverse way of what I've been trying to acheive, anyway so could be worth a try.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 28, 2008)

First day back at the gym after a whole week off and I'm feeling AMAZING! 

10 min warm-up on cross-trainer, HR 140-160.

Bench 1x12@5kg, 1x10@9kg, 1x8@10kg, 1x6@13kg
Pullover 2x12@12.5kg
Kickback 1x12@2.5kg, 1x10@5kg, 1x8@9kg, 1x6@10kg
Concentration curl 2x12@5kg*
Hammer curl 1x12@2.5kg, 1x10@5kg, 1x8@9kg, 1x6@10kg
1 arm db cross ext 2x12@2.5kg*

10 min cool down on bike, HR 160-185.

* needs to be upped. 

Weights all in kg, can't be bothered to convert them. 

Diets going really well, all planned out but should be 28% carbs (184g), 50% protein (239g), 22% fat (47g), making a total of 2066 cals. 

Just to reiterate - I feel great, full of energy and I'm running around like a headless chicken right now...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Workout / diet is looking good..!!

Nice to be back... isn't it!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

SO great to have you back!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Workout / diet is looking good..!!
> 
> Nice to be back... isn't it!





b_reed23 said:


> SO great to have you back!!!!!!!!


Fantastic to be back, feel absolutely incredible, actually. I'm not tired anymore, got bundles of energy and I'm not getting knackered midway through a workout. 

Did something a little different today.

1600 cals. 46% carbs (all oats, fruit/veg), 40% protein, 14% fat.

55 minutes belly-dancing (and there went my preconception that it would be comparable to a yoga workout...my heart rate must have hit 150 easily), 20 minutes tae-bo.

Damn good day, actually.


----------



## IceDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

Couple of new pics...and I need a decent back shot, dammit!

*throws hissy fit*

(btw, my hair isn't actually this colour, I'd just got out of the bath and my hair was wet)







And a leg...just for Sam, perv that she is...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

ooh...and you've got your pants hiked up too!!! 


seriously though.....looking great!!


----------



## IceDragon (May 1, 2008)

Forgot to write up yesterday's workout so will do that tomorrow as I'm absolutely shattered.

No workout today and pretty much no diet either, since I spent a lot of time at the hospital with my eldest (she's 10). She's been up all night with abdominal pain and a fever and I actually took her into hospital as it got really bad. 

Luckily it turns out she's just got a UTI so she's on antibiotics, but it had me worried there for quite a while. She's okay, though, and that's what counts so bugger the workout, I'll catch up later on.


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

whats a UTI?  I'm glad she's ok... it's so stressful when you children get sick..


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

Katt..you ARE having a blonde day today... it's a Urinary Tract Infection!!


----------



## IceDragon (May 4, 2008)

LOL  She's okay now, so that's something... 

*Wednesday's workout:*

15 min bike, HR 135-160.

Squat 1x12@45, 1x10@56, 1x8@67, 1x6@79
Lunge 2x12@2.5kg

Leg curl 1x12@10kg, 1x10@15kg, 1x8@20kg, 1x6@25kg
Lying torso/leg raise (tougher than it sounds) 2x12

One-arm db row 1x12@3kg, 1x10@5kg, 1x8@7.5kg, 1x6@10kg
Straight-arm pulldown 2x12@3kg

10 mins cross-trainer, HR 160-180.


----------



## IceDragon (May 4, 2008)

*Saturday's workout:*

About five to seven hours of digging, carrying 2.4 metre fence posts for about two miles and also assorted lugging about of paving slabs and various sized chunks of masonry.

Talk about knackered...


----------



## IceDragon (May 4, 2008)

*Sunday's Workout:*

Hour-long circuit class at the gym, another couple hours of digging and carrying yet more masonry about and also managed to fit in an hour of tai chi.

Bsuy, busy, busy...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

what kind of Tai Chi do you do?? I do yoga and pilates occasionally, and was thinking about trying some Tai Chi...I here it's very relaxing


----------



## IceDragon (May 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> what kind of Tai Chi do you do?? I do yoga and pilates occasionally, and was thinking about trying some Tai Chi...I here it's very relaxing


Yoga makes me sleepy, tai chi refreshes me, or at least I've found.

I use a DVD of the Tai Chi Qigong or something like that. I've only just started doing it, but I really like it for some reason. On the DVD, the sequence I use takes an hour, but once I actually know it, it'll take about eight minutes.


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Hey ICE!

coming along nicely...  

..  and belly dancing!  now that is erotic..


----------



## IceDragon (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Hey ICE!
> 
> coming along nicely...
> 
> ..  and belly dancing!  now that is erotic..


Erotic? Damn...you try it as a workout and I doubt sex will even cross your mind. 

Talk about hard (no pun intended) LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)




----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

.. for me...

Belly dancing is a spectator sport..


----------



## IceDragon (May 13, 2008)

Dammit, why did I get out of the habit of writing down what I've been doing? 

Dumbass. 

Did three workouts last week, one upper, one lower, one core (was rushed off my feet last week and couldn't seem to fit any of it in).

Diet going well, consistantly clean, approximately 1600 to 1800 cals a day.


----------



## IceDragon (May 13, 2008)

Today's workout, and it was a doozy! :laughing:

15 minutes bike, HR 130-140.

Squat 1x10@67, 1x8@78, 1x6@89

Deadlifts 1x12@110 1x5@154, 1x5@176, 1x5@198, 1@210 PR

10 minutes bike, HR 140-150.

Those deads just about killed me...holy shit...


----------



## IceDragon (May 31, 2008)

Well, basically for the last two weeks near as dammit, I've been completely out of commission when it comes to actually being well enough to eat, let alone working out. 

Got one of those bloody awful vomiting bugs, and just as I got over that, I got another but different...

At my St John Ambulance Induction on the 17th May, it was recommended that we make sure all our jabs were up to date. I phoned the doctor on Tuesday to see when my last tetanus jab was, only to have my jaw smack the floor when he said my last one was in 1988.

Oh shit.

Consequently, I went in last Wednesday to have it done, and within 12 hours I had the more unusual side effects (nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea, etc, etc) and it was only on the 28th that I actually felt a little bit better and able to eat something (and keep it down).

Generally speaking, today is the first workout I've managed to feel well enough to complete since the 21st. Which doesn't say a lot, really...

I hate injections. Blah.


----------



## IceDragon (May 31, 2008)

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 110-130

Squat 5x5@78
Lunge 1x10@12
Leg press 3x12@110
Bench 5x5@56
Chin-ups 5x5@45 (technically)
One-arm db row 3x12@10
Skull-crushers 3x12@10
Kickbacks 3x12@10
Cable row 3x12@35
Decline crunch 2x10
Cable crunch 2x20
Crunch 2x20
Oblique crunch 2x20

10 minutes bike, HR 130-140.

Took it easier today, diet is floating around 600 so far but it's only midday so I'll try to get that up considerably, since I've been sub-1000s again (and hating it). Felt very weak by the end and couldn't stop yawning.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

20 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180.

I'm too sure for much more than that, can still barely walk lol.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 3, 2008)

10 minutes bike, HR 140-160.

Plank (40 sec)
Weighted crunch
Leg-raise crunch *
Combination *
Oblique toe-touch *

15 minutes cross-trainer, HR 150-180 (getting really hard to get my heart rate up there now, so it must really be getting efficient)

Did 1 set of 20 of each exercise, rested for a minute then repeated it. The (*) marked exercises I've kind of had to make a name up for. I've seen them done but I have no idea what they're called.

Oh, and it's the first workout I've ever had where I've almost shared my breakfast with the rest of the gym LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

great workouts in here Ice!!!!  um....vomiting isn't quite the best way to lose weight...but it definetly works


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 4, 2008)

Went heavy again today. Lowering the weight and upping the reps seems to have done nothing except make me lose muscle, which I REALLY don't like...

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 160-180.

Bench 5x5@72.5
Chin-up 5x5@45
One-arm db row 5x5@22
Pull-ups 2x5
Dips 3x12@45
Hammer curls 5x5@15
Lying tri extension 3x12@15

10 minutes bike, HR 130-150.

Hel I've lost some strength.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

Great workout, but it doesn't hurt at all...













...unless I happen to actually MOVE... 

My legs are still quite sore from Saturday (which is highly unusual for me), so taking a day off as I also feel a little off colour. I might get some tai chi done later just to stretch me out a little.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2008)

are you still swimming a lot?


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

No, I haven't been swimming for ages. I'm at that horrible stage where I'm halfway between sizes so can't get a suit to fit me.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 130-150.

ATG squat 5x5@89, x1@111, x1@122 PR (well, that's the four month plateau gone, at any rate lol)
Leg press 3x12@88
Cable row 3x12@55

10 minutes bike, HR 140-160.

Good workout, short of time so had to cut it or I'd have done some pull-ups or something too.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 8, 2008)

90 minutes swimming and spent the rest of the day walking to Oulton Broad through the park and riverside, walking round Oulton Broad and back again (probably about six or seven mile round trip I guess).

I'm bloody shattered, but at least the kids enjoyed it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice squats!!!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'm not that sore either, surprisingly.

Half hour swimming, two mile walk. I had too much to do to get to the gym so I compromised LOL.

I'm cutting my cals back down to 1600 to see if there's a difference - I've put on almost two pounds this week and I know damn well it isn't muscle. 

Oh well...tweaking till it works for me is better than guesswork.

(btw, I wore the baggy swimsuit LOL)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2008)

you read my mind....I was just about to ask about the bathing suit!!


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL Baggy will have to do as long as it doesn't get TOO baggy. 

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 130-150

Bench 5x5@72.5 (did try to up the weight to 78 but managed two before racking it and starting again)
Chin-ups 5x5@50
Cable row 5x5@70 PR
Dips 2x5@35 
Decline crunches 3x10

10 minutes bike, HR 150-160 (finding it increasingly difficult to raise it).

Good workout, never gone that heavy before. 

Diet clean, hit around 1800. I'm pretty sure I'll be dropping it soon as I'm starting to put weight back on and I'm pretty sure it isn't muscle.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 10, 2008)

workouts are looking great in here Ice!!


as for the bathing suit...why not wear the small one and walk around with a wedgie??


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> workouts are looking great in here Ice!!
> 
> 
> as for the bathing suit...why not wear the small one and walk around with a wedgie??


LMAO! Only reason I don't is because I HATE looking like a hippo stuffed into a sausage 

Today went quite well, although I didn't eat early enough before the gym so it was almost like working out on an empty stomach (except my stomach was still pretty full - duh!)

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 130-140

Squat 5x5@89
x1@111
x1@122
x1@133 *PR*

Leg press 5x5@110

5 minutes treadmill, HR 150-160

5 minutes cycle, HR 160-180.

30 minutes swim.

Diet consistently clean, 1600 cals today. 24% carbs (all fruit, veg and clean complex carbs), 52% protein (only had ONE whey protein today!), 24% fat (mostly from nuts actually).

It's getting there - and those squats!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2008)

squats look great as usual!!

I have been cutting back on my whey too and trying to get my protein from food sources....but only because this last tub of whey that I bought tastes horrible!!!!! 

what kind do you use?


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 12, 2008)

Nutrisport 90+. It's about £12 (roughly $26) for a 1.5kg tub, has 45g protein (whey and casein), 1.4g carbs and fat per serving and one tub usually lasts me about three weeks at two shakes a day.

The vanilla one is delicious.


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

Diet clean so far today, will try to keep it that way. Aiming for around 1600 cals or so.

10 minutes cross-trainer, HR 130-140

Bench 5x5@72.5
1x5@78

1 minute skipping

Chin-ups 5x5@40

1 minute jumping jacks

Cable rows w/twist 3x15@25

1 minute skipping

I think this will be classed as a superset but I'm not sure:

Dips (on benches, no problems) 1x10
Pullovers 1x10@15
Hammer curls 1x10@10

All done without pause, then repeated for a cycle of 3x10 on all - without pause. Yeah, I was swearing a little by the end of it LOL 

5 minutes cool down on cross-trainer, HR 150-160.

My cardio was going to be about 10 minutes not counting the cool down, but I just knew I'd had enough and didn't want to push it. I'm still prone to hypoglycaemia now and then and I know if I really overdo it, I'm just asking for trouble (I know that because I start to get the shakes and get dizzy and light-headed and tend to feel like shit for quite a while).

Did good, actually. Very intense and kept my heart rate above 130 for most of it.

Deads tomorrow. :woot:


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

you were only swearing a little??   after a workout like that you are 100% allowed to cuss like a sailor


----------



## IceDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> you were only swearing a little??   after a workout like that you are 100% allowed to cuss like a sailor


I was kinding of swearing like a trooper after that... 

Tris today are absolutely KILLING me! I'm okay until I move 

Would do legs today but they're feeling a little off - my hams actually ache, probably all the hills I was running up on Sunday carrying first aid kits LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2008)

That'll do it...there is NOTHING like running to give you some major DOMS!!!


----------



## IceDragon (Jul 1, 2008)

I decided that it was time for a change so I've taken an entire week off to evaluate exactly what my goals were and where I wanted to be in a couple months time because I was just...coasting. I didn't have a goal, I didn't really know where I was headed so I had a damn good think.

Then I remembered I still have a Body For Life book gathering dust on the bookshelf so thought "why the hel not?" I'm giving it a go, I'm going to do it and stick with it and show that I CAN do this. I'm fired up like I haven't been in ages because I've had enough of just coasting, of just letting shit slide.

My goals, over the next 12 weeks, are: 

*
1. Lose 20 pounds of fat.*
Kind of a conservative estimate, since I'm not actually sure how much more fat I have to lose before I see some muscle underneath. I could lose 10 pounds and look great or could end up losing 25 and look great, so it's kind of variable right now. But I DO want definition.

*2. Eat right, and eat consistantly.*
Exactly what it says. I'm f*cked off with eating shit and feeling like shit and not doing anything about it even though I know better.

*3. Get stronger, healthier and fitter than before.*
And I want my abs, dammit. After the shit I've been through, I deserve it, don't ya think? 

*Day 1* (yesterday).
Bit of faffing about to get the weights right, some of these exercises I haven't done in a while.

Bench 1x12@60*, 1x8@65.5, 1x8@65.5, 1x6@72.5
Flyes 1x12@11, 1x12@11*

* _Started off too heavy._
*_Add weight, too light. Hit a 9 on this._

Bent-over raises 1x12@3.5, 1x10@7, 1x8@13, 1x6@17
Side raises 1x12@7, 1x12@7 *

*_Add weight, too light. Hit 9._

One-arm db row 1x12@11, 1x10@17, 1x8@22, 1x6@28*
Pullovers 1x12@17, 1x12@22 *

*_Add weight, too light. Hit 9._

Dips 1x12@11, 1x10@16.5, 1x8@22, 1x6@33 *
Pushdowns 1x12@28, 1x12@39

*_Far, far, far too light. Hit 7. I still can't do bodyweight ones, so how the hel can I add weight using two benches? I've got no-one to add weight plates on me, so how the hel do I up this? Answers on a postcard..._ 

Hammer curls 1x12@5.5, 1x10@11, 1x8@20, 1x6@22
DB curls 1x12@5.5, 1x12@5.5 *

* _Would have been heavier but I was a bit jellified by then LOL. Still hit 9._

And for pushdowns...a 10! Woohoo! Actually it sucks, it was the only exercise I got a 10 on. For now, anyway. It'll go better now I know what kinds of weight I'm starting with instead of me being too tentative with it.

Diet consistant, didn't miss a meal.

1. Marmalade on toast (don't ask, I ran out of cereal - duh!), whey.
2. Pineapple and ff natural yogurt, whey protein (post-workout).
3. Chicken breast, lettuce, slice of v.low fat cheese on one slice toast.
4. Salmon fillet, sweetcorn/peas.
5. Chicken breast, apple.
6. Strawberies/raspberries, ff cottage cheese (I hate the damn stuff but ate enough to keep me going before my gag reflex kicked in).

*Day 2:*
20 minutes HIIT, and it was a toughie. First time I've ever done it too. HR shot up from 130 to 190 over the course of going from a 5 to a 9, and peaked at 193 for the 10. I started at level 2 on the bike and increased it by one level for every intensity level I went up, as well as increasing the revs per minute.

Kind of like this:
5 intensity was level 2 on the bike, 80 rpm. 
6 intensity was level 3 on the bike, 85 rpm.
7 intensity was level 4 on the bike, 90 rpm, etc, etc.

VERY hard, but still did it so I'm quite chuffed with myself on that. 

1. Weetabix, whey.
2. Chicken breast, pineapple (post-workout).
3. Steak, lettuce, strawberries/raspberries.
4. Small chicken breast, shrimp, brown rice.
5. Pineapple, ff natural yogurt, whey (all hel broke lose so just grabbed whatever I could at the time)
6. Salmon fillet, mushrooms, apple.

Looking good so far - and no cravings yet, so that's good. 

I'll get there, it's on the way.


----------



## IceDragon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Day 3:*
Lower body today, upper body still aching from Monday (although my chest is actually kind of painful lol).

No warm-up today, decided to go by the book (literally), but my heart-rate must have hit an easy 150 at times. Bloody felt like it, anyway.

Squats 1x12@72.5, 1x10@83.5, 1x8@89, 1x6@94.5
Leg press 1x12@88, 1x12@106 *

* _Need to add weight. It was a definite 9 bordering on 10 but not a straight out 10._

Lunges 1x12@5.5, 1x10@11, 1x8@16.5, 1x6@22
SL deads 1x12@22, 1x12@22. *


* _Lunges kept light to maintain strict form, deads need to be increased. 9._

One-leg calf raise 1x12@5.5, 1x10@11, 1x8@16.5, 1x6@22
Angled calf raise 1x12@22, 1x12@22 *

*_Started off too light, but getting there. 9._

Weighted crunches 1x12@11, 1x10@22, 1x8@33, 1x6@44
Decline sit-ups 1x12@11, 1x12@11.

Those sit-ups...after the first 12 I thought I'd have to up the weight and I'm so glad I didn't. Hit the only 10 of the day but damn that didn't half hurt afterwards. 

Diet good too, keeping with it but I MUST make sure all my meals are cooked up ahead of time, can't slip out of that and need to make it a habit.

1. Weetabix, whey.
2. Pineapple, ff natural yogurt, whey.
3. Salmon fillet, salad.
4. Steak, pineapple (got caught short on this one)
5. Pineapple, ff natural yogurt, whey.

Actually missed an entire meal out because I wasn't planning ahead. Won't happen tomorrow, will write it out and make sure food cooked a lot earlier in the morning so I can just grab and eat instead of think, worry, make it, grab and eat, then worry some more.

Going good so far, need to get more real food in instead of whey, though.


----------



## IceDragon (Jul 3, 2008)

*Day 4:*

No workout today, just couldn't fit it in anywhere, try as I might. 

Diet still good.

1. Weetabix, whey.
2. Pineapple, ff natural yogurt, almonds.
3. Shrimp, salad.
4. V.low fat cheese and pickle sandwich (got caught on the hop again dammit).
5. chicken breast, 1/2 red grapefruit.
6. Shrimp, pineapple.

(something to be said about pineapple LOL). Btw, all the portions are what he recommends in the book - protein is the size of my palm (which is actually quite big) and carbs is the size of my clenched fist. Feels good so far but I really need to get some more veggies in, looking a bit scanty in that direction.

Complete day off tomorrow so I won't post diet. Saturday I should be able to get my second upper body workout in (and hopefully time to get another cardio session done to make up for today), and Sunday I might be out all day on duty with St John Ambulance (I think it's at a place called Hevingham Hall) so I should be able to sort my diet out for then too.


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Diet around 1300 cals, all clean aside from a couple of biccies I had with a cuppa earlier on. 

Lost half a stone over the last two weeks, not all of it fat but it's making me lighter so that's one bonus I guess. I'm getting...streamlined. 

No weights but spent almost three hours at the climbing wall today, alternately climbing and belaying the kids (tougher than it looks, trust me). Climbed a 70ft wall in under a minute, which is great.

Hips, however, are very tight. I really need to work on my flexibility so increasing yoga and belly-dancing workouts are a must. I'm also seriously considering taking up running, so I'm weighing up a proper pair of running shoes (I tend to over-pronate).

I'm starting to see the advantages of a synergystic workout regime - that incorporating strength training, flexibility training and cardiovascular work on an equal basis holds a lot of merit. It's getting there.


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Did an unusual workout for me today, and I'm surprisingly knackered. 

Took Tommy's advice under my belt (he's the ones that's teaching me to climb and belay and stuff), and thought I'd go for a jog outside. I haven't ran in a long time because my knees hate me, but I read the recent issue of Ultra-Fit magazine (well worth reading, guys!), and it had an article in there about foot strike when running, and I pinpointed the problem - when I'm putting my feet down to run, not only are my feet hitting the ground heel first, they're also too far in front of me, so all the strain hits my knees.

So, did a little experiment today and I think it actually worked. Didn't take me long but I sweated buckets and got so out of breath I had to stop at one point because I got a stitch LOL

Walk x 1 minute
Jog x 1 minute
Sprint x 1 minute
Walk x 2 minutes
Jog x 30 seconds
Walk x 1 minute
Sprint x 30 seconds
Walk x 1 minute
Jog x 1 minute
Sprint x 1 minute
Walk x 5 minutes.

Times are all approximate, I didn't actually time it _per se_, just counted in my head.

Diet clean, will average about 1000 cals. Quite enjoyed it, but man, what a workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2008)

interesting...my heels hit the ground first too....how are you suppose to run?


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> interesting...my heels hit the ground first too....how are you suppose to run?


Weight on the balls of your feet, in line with your hip and lean forward slightly, lift the knees slightly too as you're coming forward. Let it flow, don't purposely push off your foot when it touches the floor because that will slow you down.

Funny what you can learn in a very short space of time.


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Cals kept to around 1000, all clean. Had a great climbing session today, about 2 and a half hours worth, learnt a lot of techniques and I'm surprisingly knackered. 

All in all, a bloody great workout.


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Busy day today. Took my two eldest and my sisters two kids to the park, and spent almost three hours playing football, frisbee, running, doing football drills and showing them how to sprint (I think that one tired all of us out LOL), and climbing steep muddy slopes.

Also managed to get in about 40 minutes tai chi at some point.

Diet looking good, 1200 cals, all clean. Even got in some cous cous, and I never eat that stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't beleive you don't crash with your cals so low...I take in 1550, and some days even that doesn't feel like enough


----------



## IceDragon (Aug 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I can't beleive you don't crash with your cals so low...I take in 1550, and some days even that doesn't feel like enough


I'm surprised considering how much I eat, but it's usually foods that are nutritionally dense rather than calorifically dense - like fruit and veg. Raw, there's hardly anything to them LOL

An apple is 81 calories, 1/2 a grapefruit is 53 calories, a medium carrot is 26 and a cupful of mixed lettuce leaves is just 7 calories! Add to that a cupful each of strawberries and raspberries with a banana in a smoothie, that makes it 7 portions of fruit and veg in one day for just 379 calories - and 3g of fat!

Work it out like that and you get to eat quite a lot of food for very few cals. I'm also eating very little fat and very lean protein, but it works out quite well. As long as I get my minimum three portions of dairy a day, I'm not fussed - if I get hungry, I'll eat more.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 6, 2008)

so how much protein are you taking in??


----------



## ad_din (Sep 22, 2008)

look strong!!

cheers,
Funny Video from Scrubs Movie! - Alzhimers


----------



## IceDragon (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn...I so need to start posting here again. 

Diet has to be altered - this is the third day in a row I've come in under 1000 cals.  I'll chuck in some extra protein and a bit of extra carbs (right now I'm on less than 10% fat so that can stay as it is).

Hard leg workout to make up for missing it last week (don't ask, barely got time to sleep).

5 minutes cycle, HR 130-140.

Leg press 1x12@60kg (this worked out to around 132 pounds - can't be right, surely???), 1x10@70kg, 1x8@80kg, 1x6@90kg.

Leg extension 1x12@20kg, 1x10@25kg, 1x8@30kg, 1x6@35kg.

Cable row 1x12@9.5kg, 1x10@12.5kg, 1x8@16.5kg, 1x6@20kg.

Squat 1x12@56 (lbs - confused yet? lol), 1x10@67, 1x8@78, 1x6@89.

Farmers walk round gym four times carrying 19kg db's (got some funny looks which was funny).

Lunges 1x20@5.5kg

Plie squats 1x20@10kg

Step-ups 1x20@7kg.

20 minutes stretching - and my hips and lower back feel a lot better. Glutes and has aren't anywhere near as tight as they were a few weeks back. Getting there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 10, 2008)

hey you! Where ya been?


----------



## IceDragon (Nov 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hey you! Where ya been?


Busy! That's where I've been.  Real-life has unfortunately intruded but it's one those things unfortunately. I haven't stopped workoing out but I kept forgetting to post them here (duh).


----------



## IceDragon (Nov 11, 2008)

20 minutes HIIT on cycle, HR 150 - 180.

Actually put my diet on Fitday today, works out better than I thought. 

1,177 cals, 141.6g carbs (44%), 99.6g protein (36%), 25.8g fat (20%). Probably need to up the protein a little but I'll see how it goes.


----------

